# Help, slimy water - stress guard, driftwood or something else?



## DucktorHannah (Oct 6, 2017)

This is Ciel's tank at the moment.








He chewed some of his tail so I've been adding MB drops into the water along with some Seachem Stress Guard to treat the wounds. The water has been really slimey recently and the filter plastic gets covered in it, making it real slippery. But I don't think the slime has any particular color. The glass doesn't seem stained to me or anything else, really. 

I have added driftwood three days ago. I boiled it for about 4 hours in salt water before I did that. Some sort of white fuzzy slime appears each day, but I read that's normal and will eventually go away. I just always take it out to brush it away with an old toothbrush. 










Is is the stress guard since it's supposed to protect the fish with a slimey coat or the driftwood or probably something completely else and I should worry?
Will be thankful for any advices.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Kind of looks like mold? I had that stuff appear on some Lucky Bamboo I had fully submerged in water as an experiment. Cottony film appeared all over the dry cut end, presumably due to decay. I'd suggest taking that wood out.


----------



## DucktorHannah (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm not sure, I watched this helpful video 



 and it seems like what he's talking about.



DZIM said:


> Kind of looks like mold? I had that stuff appear on some Lucky Bamboo I had fully submerged in water as an experiment. Cottony film appeared all over the dry cut end, presumably due to decay. I'd suggest taking that wood out.


----------

